# Kohler 20kw Install - Day 1



## Groverson (Sep 15, 2018)

Today is day 1 of my generator installation. They are doing a fantastic job with the pad…..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

too close to the basement window well.
unless you are blocking that off.
that would not meet code in my area...


----------



## Groverson (Sep 15, 2018)

Yes that will be blocked off. Thanks for noticing….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Groverson said:


> Yes that will be blocked off. Thanks for noticing….
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Whew, I’m glad that was part of the plan and not an unexpected surprise.

That might be the closest I’ve seen a standby generator to it’s fuel source. Convenient.


----------



## Groverson (Sep 15, 2018)

The guys install about 15 generators a month here in middle Tennessee. They are very much use to the local codes…..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

whew! lol!
i did not want to to rediscover the BIG BANG!
and create another universe!😆

at least it is a location that would make it super easy to service!!
i would to have had it raised up maybe 2 feet to get it out of the snow and dust and dirt
and makes it easy to service....


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

Depending on where the corner of the generator sits on the slab, that could be 60 inches to the window. Sometimes photos are deceiving depending on the angle.


----------



## Groverson (Sep 15, 2018)

The only window on that side is on the 2nd floor. At least 10 feet away….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnWhicker (Feb 21, 2021)

Curious what the install labor price is for that  Of course of you can share


----------



## Groverson (Sep 15, 2018)

Sorry I don’t know the labor price. My install complete with a full 10 year warranty is $16,500. This includes the concrete pad , outside electrical boxes and wiring and inside circuit panel rewiring….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnWhicker (Feb 21, 2021)

Groverson said:


> Sorry I don’t know the labor price. My install complete with a full 10 year warranty is $16,500. This includes the concrete pad , outside electrical boxes and wiring and inside circuit panel rewiring….
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you Sir. The Kohler 20K with a panel is abput 5-6K give or take, so I guess the 10K in labor. That's about 25 hours labor.


----------



## Groverson (Sep 15, 2018)

Also here in middle TN the economy is booming. Williamson County is very expensive all over. I speak to many of the local contractors and they can’t accept new projects now. All new projects are being scheduled for summer of next year. I’m starting a outdoor deck project at my home and my guy can’t start until late spring….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

most are charging $125 usd / hour per man.
and well worth it if they are pros!
they can be in and out of the job site super fast if they are using a 2-4 man team.

lots of stuff goes into a system that is not all about the time spent on the job site as well.


----------



## Groverson (Sep 15, 2018)

Yes…. It’s a two man team. I could have gone cheaper but I trust Lee Company. They are very much pros and have done countless generators installs. It’s just peace of mind that I know the job will be done right. They also discussed a load shedding box which I don’t know much about, but glad they bring that kind of stuff to my attention.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnWhicker (Feb 21, 2021)

Groverson said:


> Yes…. It’s a two man team. I could have gone cheaper but I trust Lee Company. They are very much pros and have done countless generators installs. It’s just peace of mind that I know the job will be done right. They also discussed a load shedding box which I don’t know much about, but glad they bring that kind of stuff to my attention.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes for a 20K generator most likely you need the load shading switch panel that supports controling 2 x HVAC units plust 2 more major devices. If you have a big house with two HVAC units then definately 20K is not enough and you need the load shading option. Is such ashame that Kohler don't make a 24K in the $5-6K range like Generac does. For a 24K you need to double your price for a Kohler which is around 1$0-11K


----------



## Groverson (Sep 15, 2018)

Yes I have a 3 ton main home AC and 2 a ton mini split plus 3 full size refrigerators and a grinder waste pump. That’s all I really care about. How does that load shedding thing work….I’m clueless.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnWhicker (Feb 21, 2021)

Groverson said:


> Yes I have a 3 ton main home AC and 2 a ton mini split plus 3 full size refrigerators and a grinder waste pump. That’s all I really care about. How does that load shedding thing work….I’m clueless.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Well with the load shading option which can control 4 different devices it basicaly prioritizing the order of what you want to run first. So lets say during a power outtage your generator is running all the ensentials in the house but it only got juice left for one HVAC, the load shading will prioritize which HVAC to run first outta of the 2. It only got enough juice for one and it calculates the load autmaticaly. When the first HVAC stop running then the second one will start for you  That's just one scenario. The installer will discuss your option with you depending on your needs and he will make the proper configuration. Is a pretty cool feature.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

some of the load shed for the hvac will also vote for temp as well
and they can do the same for fridge and freezer...
make the fridge freezer priority 1
house lights and security and internet routers and modems as priority 1
sump pump if you have one as priority 1
cpap or o2 machines as priority 1

the grinder for waste as priority 2
same on water pump for well pump as priority 2 if you have them.

priority 3
the hvac units... i would also do them by temp as well for cold months. and same on the hot months.. set to the max indoor temp you can stand... for me i cycle at 75 deg for sleeping area, and have a dehumidifier as well to cut the brutal iowa night time humidity... it can get at 100% during the night here.... hard to breath water!!

in the cold months you can step the priority up to 1 if it is below a 45 deg temp indoor to help on pipes not to freeze.

ups units help when using the voting method.
i use several ups units on things like the internet, ans machine and phone system, and a few key lights as well
the help to fill in power on the switch over to gen set.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

18kw is probably sufficient even without load shedding. Though I totally recommend it just in case. Personally Id install a soft start on the 3 ton as well. I don’t have any experience with waste pumps, but a quick googling comes up with commonly being about 1hp and 120v. Not a big draw.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

You may not need load shedding if you get a soft start for the main AC.


----------



## Groverson (Sep 15, 2018)

Thanks again all…you’re all so knowledgeable!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PatD (Sep 15, 2020)

iowagold said:


> whew! lol!
> i did not want to to rediscover the BIG BANG!
> and create another universe!😆
> 
> ...


My generator contractor quit using concrete pads and now uses elevated aluminum platforms. I have seen them as high as 15' in this area of south Louisiana.
We have lots of flooding in this area, but I have never had water in my yard in 25 years.


----------



## PatD (Sep 15, 2020)

It looks like they are recessing the generator 3 1/2 inches into the concrete. Any reason why? Wouldn't that collect water in the recess?


----------



## JohnWhicker (Feb 21, 2021)

Does your contractor from Louisian travels to Houston? The generator rates here are INSANE


----------



## PatD (Sep 15, 2020)

JohnWhicker said:


> Does your contractor from Louisian travels to Houston? The generator rates here are INSANE


Give them a call. You never know. Generator Service and Installation in Covington, LA


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

PatD said:


> My generator contractor quit using concrete pads and now uses elevated aluminum platforms. I have seen them as high as 15' in this area of south Louisiana.
> We have lots of flooding in this area, but I have never had water in my yard in 25 years.
> View attachment 9783
> View attachment 9784


pretty cool stand.
are those legs set on or in concrete?

i agree to get the gens off the ground is a good plan.
and make sure to use the pipe tape on any copper lines to help protect them from corrosion from the soil!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Groverson said:


> Thanks again all…you’re all so knowledgeable!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


did you get more pix groverson?
are they done with the gen project?


----------



## PatD (Sep 15, 2020)

iowagold said:


> pretty cool stand.
> are those legs set on or in concrete?
> 
> i agree to get the gens off the ground is a good plan.
> and make sure to use the pipe tape on any copper lines to help protect them from corrosion from the soil!


Yes, the legs are in concrete. The propane company installed the copper tubing, but it is buried bare. It must be SOP since they buried my other tank and buried the bare line in 1996
and it is still working fine.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

PatD said:


> Yes, the legs are in concrete. The propane company installed the copper tubing, but it is buried bare. It must be SOP since they buried my other tank and buried the bare line in 1996
> and it is still working fine.


cool on the pylon for the stand.

it depends on the soil if it will react with the copper....
salt in the soil will react fast....

pin holes in the copper can drain a tank and a cost loss of the fuel...
as well as the danger....

they have ordinance now in our location on LP tank lines...
a BIG explosion back in 1982 from a bad LP line in town...
blew up the house... no kidding!
lots of windows out near by...

LP is good fuel...
but needs to be handled right for sure.


----------



## Groverson (Sep 15, 2018)

My pad is open on the down slope. I have the high lip on the front side because I have this small stream off camera that will breach the rocks and come towards the house during a 500 year flood that happens ever 10 years.

They delivered all the supplies except for the Kohler which has been delayed a bit. I’ll make sure I update with pics as they install….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

cool!
yea i would to have had it raised at least 2 foot up....
lol another pour??
a bit of rebar and some forms...


----------



## Groverson (Sep 15, 2018)

Generator install today. They all did a fantastic job! Tested the generator and it powered the whole house no problem. Here’s a bunch of pics of the installation….



























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

looks good.
i still would to have raised it up a couple of feet off the ground....
that rain water splash thing...
as well as snow...

lol the only thing they did not have on that job site was a port air con unit!!
i would to have had a BIG 4 foot fan to help keep cool!
hot work out like that...


----------



## Groverson (Sep 15, 2018)

Fortunately the morning was nice and cool that day. Our power was out for 4-1/2 hours. Not too bad. If they did it a week earlier it would have been miserable. I think I would have told them to do it another day. There was no rush. Great bunch of guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Looks good, thanks for sharing pics of the install.

Here’s a fun game! Can anyone spot the plumbing mistake in one picture that they fixed in a different picture?


----------



## Groverson (Sep 15, 2018)

Well I don’t know but this will be interesting to see who gets it…..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> Here’s a fun game! Can anyone spot the plumbing mistake in one picture that they fixed in a different picture?


You mean the flex connection at the generator?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

tabora said:


> You mean the flex connection at the generator?


We got a winner. Has to be straight no curves or bends. That one is rubber, Watts has a nice corrugated stainless steel flex I used for my enclosure.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> Has to be straight no curves or bends. That one is rubber, Watts has a nice corrugated stainless steel flex I used for my enclosure.


Here's one that's installed near me...








It's interesting that the catalogs never seem to show them straight; gives the wrong idea...


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup every thing shakes rattle and rolls on these gen sets...
make sure to use flex lines on electrical as well as gas lines.
as well as fine stranded wire on the electrical 
we use good branded copper soow cable on the electrical.
and inside flex conduit for extra protection when doing an gen enclosure.


----------



## Groverson (Sep 15, 2018)

iowagold said:


> yup every thing shakes rattle and rolls on these gen sets...
> make sure to use flex lines on electrical as well as gas lines.
> as well as fine stranded wire on the electrical
> we use good branded copper soow cable on the electrical.
> and inside flex conduit for extra protection when doing an gen enclosure.


Help me out…I don’t see the before and after-fixed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JJ Ranch (Apr 23, 2021)

Congratulations!!!! Your 20 kw should easily power everything you have. My 13 kw diesel will start my 3 ton AC along with everything else (mini-split and a 2 zone mini split.)

I had my first power outage three days ago after gen install. Wife and I were watching programs about 1500 hours, the lights flickered off and on three times and then the TV UPS activated. 20 seconds later the generator started. Our power outage lasted 20 seconds.


----------



## JJ Ranch (Apr 23, 2021)

Dup post deleted​


----------



## Groverson (Sep 15, 2018)

Finally! I saw it. I kept looking at the pics. Was driving me crazy. Your right!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Groverson said:


> Finally! I saw it. I kept looking at the pics. Was driving me crazy. Your right!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


lol!
too close to the project!
been there!
still pretty cool

did they get the basement window blocked off?

also smoke test the area for house air leaks on the side with the gen set.
that CO thing can build up fast if you have air gaps in the house.


----------



## Groverson (Sep 15, 2018)

Yes. Blocked off the crawl space vent today. The inspector has 14 days to stop by and sign off on the install. I was really amazed at how fast the generator kicked in after the power was cut off for the test. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

cool!


----------

